
Can you see the difference with a 4K monitor? - gjvc
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Can-you-see-the-difference-with-a-4K-monitor-729/
======
richardboegli
Yes I can.

Going back to a 1080P screen is painful.

From the article: For desktop monitors, the answer is very clear: yes! Even a
person with just 20/20 vision should be able to see the difference on any
monitor larger than just 20 inches in size and the difference becomes greater
and greater for larger monitors.

